# Potential World Record hammerhead



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey guys,

My friend Zach has recently posted the report of their catch and release of the potential world record hammerhead.

Read Here: http://www.teamrebelfishing.com/htt...ast-potential-world-record-hammer-head-s.html

This thing is truly a beast...it's the holy grail of land-based shark fishing.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

holy sh*t man... that is a hell of a shark. just a quick qeustion. those were penn senator 9/0's right? if they were, do those guys cast from the beach? or do they send the bait down an anchor line with a pin rig?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Kayak Deployed Baits*

Nm


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

Those are Senator 14/0s, and they deployed baits with a kayak


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

oh okay. what kind of line are you using and how many yards of it do the 14/0's hold?


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

150lb mono, 700 yds


----------



## Bocajettyrat (Dec 8, 2010)

Team Rebel is sick in my neck of the woods. Great work guys and unreal catch from the beach.


----------

